# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  ترم تابستان پزشکی

## Konkuri99

سلام دوستان یک سوال داشتم واقعا پزشکی ترم تابستان نداره؟؟؟

----------


## DR.del

بله ترم تابستان داره کی گفته نداره؟؟
هر سال تابستون حداقل دو تا دانشگاه واحد های عملی و نظری رو ارائه میکنن.

----------


## Konkuri99

> بله ترم تابستان داره کی گفته نداره؟؟
> هر سال تابستون حداقل دو تا دانشگاه واحد های عملی و نظری رو ارائه میکنن.


جدی میگید؟؟؟اخه چند روز پیش یک جا خوندم نوشته بود ندارند شما دانشجو پزشکی هستید؟؟اطلاع دارید چند واحد میدند تابستان؟؟هم نظری داره هم عملی؟؟

----------


## DR.del

> جدی میگید؟؟؟اخه چند روز پیش یک جا خوندم نوشته بود ندارند شما دانشجو پزشکی هستید؟؟اطلاع دارید چند واحد میدند تابستان؟؟هم نظری داره هم عملی؟؟


بله دانشجو پزشکی هستم اونی که خوندین مربوط به امساله که به دلیل کرونا ترم تعطیل شد و افتاده تو تابستون و ترم تابستونی نمیشه برگزار‌ کرد ولی سال های قبل همیشه برگزار میشد و حداقل دو دانشگاه ارائه میدادن دروس رو
تعداد واحد هایی هم که میتونین بردارین ۶ واحد هست.
معمولا نظری ارائه میدن چون بیشتر متقاضی داره یعنی مردود میشن تا عملی ها ولی یسری‌عملی هارو هم ارائه میدن مثلا عملی های آناتومی که سختن و عملی باکتری شناسی که سخته ولی عملی هایی مثل بیوشیمی‌یا ایمونولوژی را ارائه نمیدن چون متقاضی ندارن.

----------


## zansia

فکر کنم دانشگاه فرق داره. مقلا دانشگاه تهران ترم تابستونی نمیذارن ولی شهید بهشتی برگزار میکنه
و اینکه تا جایی که من شنیدم ترم تابستونی فقط دروس عمومی هستش

البته بازم بهتره دانشجو ها که بهتر میدونن بیان بگن

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zansia


فکر کنم دانشگاه فرق داره. مقلا دانشگاه تهران ترم تابستونی نمیذارن ولی شهید بهشتی برگزار میکنه
و اینکه تا جایی که من شنیدم ترم تابستونی فقط دروس عمومی هستش

البته بازم بهتره دانشجو ها که بهتر میدونن بیان بگن


دانشگاه تهران هم ترم تابستونی میزاره
ولی امسال نداره
نه دروس اختصاصی هم میزارن*

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Konkuri99


سلام دوستان یک سوال داشتم واقعا پزشکی ترم تابستان نداره؟؟؟


ترم تابستون که میزارن بعضی از دانشگاه ها البته به استثنای امسال که تابستونی وجود نداره و شروع امتحانای ما از پنجم مرداده
در کل ترم تابستان خیلی ارزش نداره مگر اینکه لنگ واحد مونده ات باشی یعنی پیشناز خیلی از درسات باشه
چون میدونی باید پولشو بدی
یکی از همکلاسیام اناتومی عمومی سه واحدی رو افتاده بود و پیگیر ترم تابستون بود که گفتن نزدیک یک میلیون و دویست براش اب میخوره که اونم امسال برگزار نشد*

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام دوستان یک سوال داشتم واقعا پزشکی ترم تابستان نداره؟؟؟


داره
ولی دانشگاه های معدودی دارن
و خود اوناییم که دارن هر واحدیو قبول نمیکنن و ندارن و هرسال ارائه نمیشه.
باید پرس و جو کنی مثلا الان از شهرای سمت ما و کلا جنوب یکی خرم آباد داره و یکی اهواز. که اهوار هم هر واحدیو ارائه نمیده.
گرچه امسال یوخ، فک نکنم اصلا ترم تابستونی باشه! ترم زمستون افتاده وسط مرداد برادر من.

----------

